# After Darkness, Light



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 9, 2020)

A friend sent me these Youtube videos from HeartCry Missions. These three videos are about encouraging church planting going on in Germany. Be encouraged by them and pray for the church in Germany. 

Part 1
After Darkness, Light (Part 1) | Germany | Missionary Documentary - YouTube

Part 2
After Darkness, Light (Part 2) | Germany | Missionary Documentary - YouTube

Part 3
After Darkness, Light (Part 3) | Germany | Missionary Documentary - YouTube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 10, 2020)

I also watched all three of these recently and was truly encouraged. Praise the Lord for the work He is doing in Germany.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

